

Samsung’s Tweeting Refrigerator Could be Overkill - solipsist
http://mashable.com/2011/01/09/samsung-tweeting-refrigerator/

======
byoung2
I remember having the idea for a refrigerator that scanned the barcodes of any
items inserted or removed from it. If a carton of milk, for example was
removed and not replaced, the refrigerator would add it to the grocery list.
If an item stayed in the fridge for longer than a certain period of time, the
fridge would alert you to possible expiration. There would also be a feature
that would give you recipes you could cook using items in your fridge. I'm
still waiting for something like that to come along.

~~~
ramanujam
I said the same thing for a PM interview at a big tech company and that was
the main topic of discussion for that interview slot. I did have image
recognition with learning for expired food detection in addition and a big
line up of other possible features. Definitely something like this will come
up within the next 5 years! Many interesting and open ended questions can
arise. How about products without a bar code (apples from the street vendor)?
How will the scanning take place without the user having to do it?

~~~
byoung2
_How about products without a bar code (apples from the street vendor)?_

I keep my apples in a bowl on the counter, so that wouldn't be an issue for
me! To make sure we got a more accurate inventory of everything in the fridge,
I would imagine a combination of barcodes, rfid tags, internal camera with
image recognition (and maybe crowdsourced image tagging), and maybe cross-
referencing with Mint data (if I put a CPK bag in the fridge on the same day I
have a credit card charge from CPK as recorded by Mint, there's a good chance
there's BBQ chicken pizza in it). Of course since I'm not actually going to
build this product, the sky's the limit on technology and programming.

------
trotsky
Quite disappointed to find out that it doesn't tweet on its own.

~~~
veb
Me too! >:[

------
j_baker
Perhaps Zawinski's law should be modified to say "tweets" instead of email.

